
Can 'Star Wars' get back on track after 22 years of crap? - stephgonnasteph
https://www.timeline.com/stories/how-the-star-wars-films-were-made
======
orionblastar
Nope because the world and society has changed. The world and society in 1977
was vastly different than it is today. They expect different stuff from movies
now.

The classic characters are there to pass the torch on to the new characters
for younger viewers. Disney took over and gave it the Miley Cyrus treatment,
JJ Abrams sort of recycled Episode IV a New Hope script to make Episode VII
The Force Awakens. Just changed names and roles.

I expect those who didn't see the episodes 4, 5, and 6 will like it. Those who
did will see that there are elements they recycled from the original trilogy.

It is like the Star Trek reboots in a way, written for a younger generation
and a new world.

If you are expecting to go back to 1977, you will be disappointed.

It is sort of like expecting Classic Rock to come back when most people want
Pop or Rap. Like expecting the Beatles and Elvis to make new songs, but they
are long gone.

~~~
stephgonnasteph
Some will argue that recycling elements of Episodes 4, 5, and 6 is exactly
what they wanted and what's going to make the series good again.

~~~
orionblastar
What made the original trilogy good is that it was something we didn't see
before. Like Lightsabers, Deathstars, Blasters, Droids, Jedis, Siths, a whole
lot of aliens, space ships with hyperspace.

It was Luke Skywaler going on a journey to become a Jedi Knight and find out
what happened to his father.

The prequels were about Anakin Skywalker, but they wrote them more like a soap
opera and added Jar Jar for comedic relief. It was about Anakin going from
slave to Jedi Knight and then on to the dark side to become Darth Vader. It
was about the fall of the Republic and the rise of The Empire. But for some
reason it flopped due to holes in the plot and other stuff. It wasn't as well
written as episodes 4, 5, 6.

In fact due to a lot of books and movies just recycling stuff, I got into
writing books to come up with original stories and characters. But I come to
find out people don't want original stuff they want the recycled stuff. So
people who recycle other books into their own books get best sellers while
mine don't sell. They even get made into movies. Hunger Games was a recycled
Battleground from Japan. Harry Potter was a recycled King Arthur but a Wizard
instead of a Knight.

So I guess this current generation wants recycled stories? While I myself want
original stories.

